# Best tablet on the budget to use staffpaf



## fayez (Jul 3, 2022)

Hey guys, i want to buy a tablet or 2in 1 tablet on BUDGET to work on staffpad. Any recommendation?


----------



## Fidelity (Jul 3, 2022)

Staffpad can actually run on gen 1 surface pros - i bought mine for $100 some years back (a new stylus was like $30-40+...they gouge for those on eBay) for something else and it seems ok, but it won't make sense if you don't plan to use it plugged in due to battery drain.

Note that the licenses for iOS and windows are separate. You'd have to buy it (and whatever libraries you bought for it) again if you switched to an ipad.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 3, 2022)

It runs well on a 2018 iPad Pro. I have heard mixed views on how well it runs in Surface Pros, however they can be had pretty cheap, especially ex-corporate ones.


----------



## ssnowe (Jul 3, 2022)

Get the cheapest ipad that can use a pencil.


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 3, 2022)

The cheapest new entry level iPad is arguably the best value for money in iOS land. Source: I’m typing this message on one. 🤓


----------



## rsg22 (Jul 3, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> The cheapest new entry level iPad is arguably the best value for money in iOS land. Source: I’m typing this message on one. 🤓


Right, but can the cheapest new entry level iPad run Staffpad well? I know when I used a non-Pro iPad back in 2020, it didn't get along with Staffpad when using 3rd party libraries in large scores. The M1 iPad Pro is a whole different story.

The latest non-Pro iPads may be up the task though?

Edit: I should point out that the non-Pro iPad was fine when using the stock OEM Staffpad library.


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 3, 2022)

rsg22 said:


> Right, but can the cheapest new entry level iPad run Staffpad well? I know when I used a non-Pro iPad back in 2020, it didn't get along with Staffpad when using 3rd party libraries in large scores. The M1 iPad Pro is a whole different story.
> 
> The latest non-Pro iPads may be up the task though?
> 
> Edit: I should point out that the non-Pro iPad was fine when using the stock OEM Staffpad library.


Unfortunately, I don't know the specific answer, since I don't have Staffpad.

So unless you can find a fellow Staffpad user, who's running pretty much the same thing as you, you'd probably need to look at the specs of the various generations of iPads.

From your additional info, mentioning large scores and 3rd party libraries, my high level guess would be, that iPad RAM could be a difference maker.

While the CPU is generally listed in Apple's official specs for each of the various iPads, finding the RAM for each iPad model is generally harder to figure out. The best bet are 3rd party enthusiast sites, that have figured out the amount of RAM in various iOS devices. e.g.









Apple iPad Pro (12.9-inch) 2018 Wi-Fi Price, Specifications, Features, Comparison


Apple iPad Pro (12.9-inch) 2018 Wi-Fi best price is Rs. 93800 as on 16th December 2022. See full specifications, expert reviews, user ratings, and more. Compare Apple iPad Pro (12.9-inch) 2018 Wi-Fi prices before buying online.




gadgets360.com









Apple iPad 10.2 (2021) - Full tablet specifications







www.gsmarena.com





However, beware that sometimes the same model year iPad may also have different amounts of RAM, depending on other options like storage.


----------



## rsg22 (Jul 3, 2022)

@Nico5 

For sure, good info. I'm well aware of all that - I was mainly pointing out that what the OP really needs to know is the cheapest devices which will run Staffpad well for what the OP wants to do (score size + choice of libraries) - as buying on price alone may prove frustrating without considering performance.


----------



## Nico5 (Jul 3, 2022)

rsg22 said:


> @Nico5
> 
> For sure, good info. I'm well aware of all that - I was mainly pointing out that what the OP really needs to know is the cheapest devices which will run Staffpad well for what the OP wants to do (score size + choice of libraries) - as buying on price alone may prove frustrating without considering performance.


Indeed - you're making a very valid and important point. 

Price/performance considerations only come into play *after *the minimum requirements for a particular use case are safely satisfied. - And unfortunately that is often a rather difficult exercise left to the user, because in many cases the supplier of software can't easily test - especially the heavier lifting use cases.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 3, 2022)

From what I have read, iPad wins for stability with StaffPad. If you go the iPad route, be sure that it can use the Apple Pencil 2. Be aware that iPad OS 16 will introduce features that only work on iPads with M1 chips. I would look on eBay for used iPad Pros from 2018 and newer.


----------



## ssnowe (Jul 4, 2022)

I have a two year old ipad mini 5 (newest generation is 6) and the newest ipad Pro 12. The ipad mini uses Apple pencil 1 and the pro uses Apple pencil 2.

Staffpad runs pretty much the same on both of them. The only difference I see is that the ipad Pro 12 seems to handle more instruments better probably due to having more memory then the ipad mini.

One thing I really like about the iPad version of Staffpad is I can also run it on my m1 macbook pro.

I have also used Staffpad on a newer Surface Pro. Compared to running on an ipad it tends to be slow and unresponsive and eats the battery. This has been my own personal experience so others may have different opinions.


----------

